# الميكانيكا الهندسية(Engineering Mechanhcs)



## اسامه عبده (30 يونيو 2007)

ارجوا من الاخوة ان يساعدونى فى مادة الميكانيكا الهندسية(Engineering Mechanhcs) فى مواضيع(المتجهات_العزوم و الازدواج _ مركز الثقل _ الاتزان _ الحركة الخطيةللجسيم _قوانين الحركة الخطية بعجلة ثابتة ) وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## elrayah (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوتي الكرام ارجو مساعدتي بكتب عن المضخات و التكهف


----------



## elrayah (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اعزائي والله في اشد الحوجة لكتب مضخات وظاهرة التكهف بالغة العربية


----------



## عمراياد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اسامه عبده قال:


> ارجوا من الاخوة ان يساعدونى فى مادة الميكانيكا الهندسية(Engineering Mechanhcs) فى مواضيع(المتجهات_العزوم و الازدواج _ مركز الثقل _ الاتزان _ الحركة الخطيةللجسيم _قوانين الحركة الخطية بعجلة ثابتة ) وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


 
اخي الكريم : بالنسبة للمواضيع التي ذكرتهن انت تجد شرح مفصل عنها في كتاب Theory of Machines وعلى هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165080.html


والا فأخبرنا ماذا تحتاج بالضبط


في انتظارك ...


----------



## انوار بطوش (9 أكتوبر 2010)

والله يا ريت تساعدوني انا كمان.....بهاي الماده......اللي عندو شرح ياريت يعطينا الرابط

واذا في حدى عندو حلول لأسئلة كتاب ميكانيكا هندسية اللي تدرس بالجامعه الهاشميه ....... بتمنى انكم تساعدوناا


----------



## فتحى هانى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن مساعدة فى الميكانيكا الاعدادى


----------



## Stylish (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عمراياد قال:


> اخي الكريم : بالنسبة للمواضيع التي ذكرتهن انت تجد شرح مفصل عنها في كتاب theory of machines وعلى هذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165080.html
> 
> 
> ...


 

وش دخل الثيرو ميكنك فيها ..!!!!

كل ماتحتاجه موجود في كتاب للدكتور مروان الفهاد للفيزياء < بالقوانين والتفاصيل الممله


----------



## عمراياد (25 يوليو 2013)

Stylish قال:


> وش دخل الثيرو ميكنك فيها ..!!!!
> 
> كل ماتحتاجه موجود في كتاب للدكتور مروان الفهاد للفيزياء < بالقوانين والتفاصيل الممله




يا اخي نظريات مكائن وليس الثرمو ...!!

انتبه للموضوع جيدا

تحيتي


----------

